# MAC pink swoon or dollymix blush?



## xcoco (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi, I am an NW20 and I really like pink blushes and I was hesitating between MAC pink swoon and dollymix blush. Which one do you like more and what's the difference between those 2 blushes? I want something I can wear everyday but also gives a pop of color.
Thanks


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Aug 29, 2009)

Dollymix is a sheer but still bright pink. It's fab on medium to darker skin but can still work on lighter skin if you apply it lightly. I love it.

Pink Swoon is a cooler, lighter pink and looks more natural on lighter skin I'd say.


----------



## starbucksmocha (Aug 29, 2009)

I am NC20 and I wear Pink Swoon a lot. It gives me a nice flush of color so that I don't look dead, haha. I don't like my blush to be too dark, so I like Pink Swoon cause I can wear it everyday. But if you don't mind a bit darker blush or are better at applying with a lighter hand, Dollymix could work I guess.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 29, 2009)

I go with Pink Swoon blush since it can give you a subtle glow on your cheeks. If you get Dollymix, make sure you apply it with a light hand.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 30, 2009)

I like Pink Swoon. It's sheer but just enough "pop" for daytime and it doesn't compete with the rest of your makeup.


----------



## User38 (Aug 30, 2009)

I am an NC15 or lighter, and I have both.  I prefer Pink Swoon for daytime and Dollymix for night.. Dollymix has a slight golden sheen.


----------



## HoneyDip (Aug 30, 2009)

i prefer pink swoon coz its buildable =)


----------



## nunu (Aug 30, 2009)

Pink swoon is a more natural everyday kind of blush.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 30, 2009)

Dollymix is a bit less subtle than Pink Swoon. PS is an everyday sort of blush, unfortunelty for me that color makes me look sickly. It would probably work great for you though!


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 30, 2009)

pink swoon can be used for a subtle yet natural cheek color while dollymix must be applied with a light hand.

hope these pics will help you out.


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

dollymix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 30, 2009)

My vote goes to Pink Swoon. It can be subtle or bright depending on how you apply it, and it goes with everything. I like Dollymix, but it's not really as versatile.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 31, 2009)

Dollymix, so so so gorgeous ^_^


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 31, 2009)

I am NW20 and Dollymix was the first blush I ever bought and for a long time was the only blush I owned.  I could wear it with anything, and it's the only blush I've used up 100%.  It gives a natural flush on me without adding too much of any one colour.

I also own pink swoon, and while I do really like pink swoon, I dont think it has the versatility that dollymix does.


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

i vote for pink swoon


----------



## xcoco (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I also have another question... personnally i like the color of pink swoon more but I love how bright dollymix looks and I was wondering if i get pink swoon and layer it, can it get as vibrant as dollymix?


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm an NC25 (but bordering on NC30 during the summer).  I love Dollymix!  

I suggest having you try on both to see which one you like better.


----------



## Dani California (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I am NW20 and Dollymix was the first blush I ever bought and for a long time was the only blush I owned.  I could wear it with anything, and it's the only blush I've used up 100%.  It gives a natural flush on me without adding too much of any one colour.

I also own pink swoon, and while I do really like pink swoon, I dont think it has the versatility that dollymix does._

 
What she said!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm about your colouring and I have Dollymix, cos I found that Pink Swoon just wouldn't show up right on me for some reason, so I'd say test them both out first
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do love me some dollymix even though it is bright hehe, apply it nice and lightly


----------



## ny love (Sep 22, 2009)

Dollymix, such a vivid colour!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 22, 2009)

I am NW 20 in winter and I love Pink Swoon! One of my most used blushes


----------



## Ailey (Sep 22, 2009)

My vote goes to Dollymix, its more versatile and you can apply it lightly or add more colour when you need it


----------



## kittykit (Sep 24, 2009)

My vote goes to Dollymix too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a NC35, have tried Pink Swoon before but Dollymix looks better on me.


----------



## leahbear1123 (Sep 28, 2009)

I guess Pink Swoon would be good if you just need an average every day blush but I'm absolutely in love with Dollymix.  You obviously want to apply it with a light hand but it gives such a gorgeous 'glow from within' flushed look on the apples of your cheeks.  Dolly Mix and NARS Desire are both somewhere on the top of my list of fav blushes.  Final virdict: Pink Swoon is nice and all but it's just average.  If you really want to make your complexion pop then my vote is with Dollymix.

P.S. I really wouldn't suggest building Pink Swoon to try and achieve a brighter pink...I think it would just come out looking cakey and clown makeup-y...that being said, I've never tried it so I don't know.


----------

